# 12 Christmas Gift Ideas for Ladies That Love the Outdoors



## Outdoor Hub (Aug 10, 2011)

The holidays are just around the corner and its time to start shopping for the perfect gift for the outdoorswoman on your list. Thankfully more and more manufacturers are taking notice of the number of women heading outdoors and are creating products geared for them. Regardless of whether the lady youre shopping for is an avid hunter, dedicated angler or all-around country girl, she will love receiving gifts that fit her outdoor lifestyle.

*Fun and games* 

Think video games are just for kids? Think again. Unleash her inner huntress and her competitive spirit this Christmas with a radical new Wii game called _The Hunt  Trophy Showdown_from Bass Pro Shops. Imagine all the fun she will have battling with her family as they maneuver through each level of this realistic game. _The Hunt  Trophy Showdown_game allows players to hunt game from the real life record setting King of Bucks collection. Players can use a variety of calls, scents and hunting techniques to lure game in for the perfect shot. Rated T for Teen, the game features five hunting mini games that support multiplayer so the whole family can share in the fun. Plus, _The Hunt  Trophy Showdown_is the first-ever Virtual Hunting Tournament offering some serious swag up for grabs. Give her a gift she can enjoy by herself or share with her family and which can be enjoyed year around (and possibly garner her some loot!).

   BPS' The Hunt Wii Game

*Dreaming of a brown Christmas* 

What does Mrs. Claus do during the off-season? If she enjoys busting clays at the local shooting range then consider giving Santas better half a stylish and attractive shooting vest from Browning. Designed to gently hug the curves of a woman, this comfy vest offers dual full-length shooting patches with sewn-in REACTER pad pockets (pads sold separately), two-way front zipper, and interior security pocket. She will love the extra deep shell pockets trimmed with just enough pink to set her apart from the men. And if she has been a really good girl this year, consider making it a Brown Christmas by giving her a matching Browning shotgun to go with her new vest. This gift idea will be right on target for the woman shooter in your life. Browning womens shooting vests are available at many sporting good stores or online at Browning.com.

   *The perfect accessory* 

Ladies love accessories; why not give her an accessory that will keep her feet warm and toasty? HotMocs make a great gift for anyone that suffers from cold feet, whether they are sitting at home watching TV, in a cold treestand or ice fishing on the nearest frozen lake. HotMocs offer the perfect solution to cold feet simply by slipping inexpensive heat packets into the specially designed boot covers that surround your toes to provide continuous warmth. If youre feeling especially festive this season, why not get her the entire line of HotMocs products that include beanie, scarf or balaclavas that will help her say goodbye to the cold once and for all. For more information or to find a dealer near you visit www.HotMocs.com.

*Better than Barbie* 

Looking for a way to introduce our next generation of little huntresses to the outdoors? Hunter Ann dolls have been paving the way for little girls for years and the best part is Hunter Ann dolls come completely dressed in camo, rubber boots, safety vest and more, plus there are tons of accessories to encourage a little girls creativity. For the little huntress on your list check out Hunter Ann products at major sporting good stores.

*Anything but ugly* 

Pink may have its limits on outdoor products, but this is one pink product that I would love to find under my Christmas tree this year and so would a lot of outdoor women. Why? Two reasons, fishing and breast cancer support, and if you had the dependability of the Shakespeare Ugly Stick that makes three good reasons to buy a Pink Ugly Stick this season. Now the lassie on your list will become the talk of fishing club when she shows up to the lake with this pink beauty in hand. Shakespeare thought of everything from the appealing pink factor to the smaller ergonomic EVA grip designed to fit a lady anglers hands. But the best feature of rod is the fact that for every purchase of the Ugly Stick Pink, a donation is made to the American Breast Cancer Foundation. This beautiful Ugly Stick can be purchased from sporting good retailers.

   

*The perfect companion* 

The outdoor lady on your list will love this handy, easy-to-use gift from Bushnell. The BackTracker GPS unit will quickly become a staple in her backpack as she heads out of camp for a day of hiking or deep into the woods to mark a new hunting location. She no longer has to fuss with all the fancy settings on the bigger units, as this device offers the perfect solution to the larger, more complicated GPS devices. Give the gift that has quickly become a must-have for many outdoorsmen and women. The BackTracker GPS Unit is available wherever GPS units are sold.

*   Burly for her* 

Few things aggravate us outdoorswomen more than having gear that doesnt fit, gear that has been sized down from mens sizes or adjusted youth sizes. LaCrosse realizes that women are a growing force in the outdoors and are designing boots specifically for female feet. Imagine her delight when she opens the box containing a great pair of lightweight, comfortable, tailored-for-women 800 gram insulated AlphaBurly boots this holiday.

*Bun saver* 

Who says you cant buy happiness? The outdoorswoman on your list will appreciate your thoughtfulness as she takes a seat on the portable ultra comfortable Hunt Comfort seat. Designed to withstand thousands of hours of use and perfect for hunting or sporting events. The Hunt Comfort seat is simply the best seat in the woods. Hunt Comfort uses innovative bunsaver technology that is not only lightweight but affordable, making it the best seat money can buy.

*Pink with a purpose* 

Women love gifts that keep on giving and this year we have a great gift idea for that special lady on your hard-to-buy-for list. Regardless of whether the Mrs. enjoys observing nature, bird watching or attending sporting events, she will enjoy the handy 8×25 compact size or the 10×42 full-sized binoculars from Alpen Optics pink line. Alpen makes a donation to breast cancer research for each pair of pink binos it sells. Consider giving a gift this holiday season that will do good and provide year-round use for your special lady.

*Peets for her feet 
* 

Peets safe and silent thermal convection drying system quickly dries all types of footwear from waders, ski boots, hunting boots and even tennis shoes. Peets Boot Dryer helps extend the life of footwear because the ambient warmed air reduces the mold and mildew that often grow inside damp dark places such as boots. Help keep every member of the familys shoes dry and comfy all year long with a gift of a Peets Boot Dryer.

*A stocking stuffer* 

Give the gift that offers protection from nasty disease carrying insects, providing hours of safe protection from mosquitoes without messy lotions or toxic repellant sprays. The ThermaCell is a practical gift that anyone could use. It makes a great stocking stuffer.

*Kiss of pink* 

Rarely do I go for anything pink, but even I cant resist this sweet pink shooter. The Remington 870 Express Compact with its distinctive pale pink and Mossy Oak camo design will be the talk of the shooting range when she shows up with this pink beauty in hand. Remington covered all the bases, from the appealing muted pink factor to a stock designed to grow with a young shooter and even a super-effective recoil pad. This is sure to be a gift shell treasure forever. So, dads, theres no excuse to leave the girls behind this Christmas! Even the girliest of girls on your list with be thrilled to unwrap her very own pink-kissed Remington 870 Express Compact.

   Remington 870 Pink Camo

Outdoor Hub, The Outdoor Information Engine - 12 Christmas Gift Ideas for Ladies That Love the Outdoors









More...


----------

